# Twinkie wine



## dietz_james (Mar 10, 2013)

I have one last box if twinkies, is there any way to make them into a "twinkie wine"?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2013)

Freeze them and sell them on Ebay!


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2013)

Twinkie is a cake product, you can't ferment it


----------



## robie (Mar 10, 2013)

The wine would never take on the flavor unless you could somehow condense the Twinkie flavor and add it as an F pack. A waste of good twinkies!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 10, 2013)

robie said:


> The wine would never take on the flavor unless you could somehow condense the Twinkie flavor and add it as an F pack. A waste of good twinkies!



"Good" and Twinkies" do not belong in the same sentence!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 11, 2013)

How about dog $hit wine... Sorry but I thought skiddle wine was as low as we could go


----------



## dietz_james (Mar 11, 2013)

There are enough carbs in twinkies that they should ferment if dissolved in water. I don't expect the results to be great, but I thought it would be fun to use some of the world's last twinkies to make alcohol (as Homer did in the Simpsons). 

This would be one of those things done just to be able to say I did it. If the result is drinkable it will be an added bonus.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Now how will you deal with the preservatives in Twinkies? Sorry about the DS remark, I was posting to late at night and thought it was funny. Read it today and realized it came off as rude


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2013)

I just don't see how you are going to do this. You are going to try and make a wine out of flour and milk. That's pretty much what a twinkie is and I just don't see the flavor of a twinkie coming thru in a wine.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Twinkies will still be in production in Canada.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 11, 2013)

Ew! Nooo!


----------



## saramc (Mar 11, 2013)

You may have better luck making twinkie sourdough starter.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 12, 2013)

You should auction them off on ebay to some fat guy who hasnt had a twinkie in a long time to help get a new carboy or something else for winemaking. Have you ever seen a mouldy twink, no, they are stuffed with preservatives. Have you ever eaten a soggy one, I did once on a camping trip, it was ok but nothing like the real thing. Sell them twinks and get a kit and make some good wine instead of a nasty mess full of oil from the creamy goodness within. I would gladly give you 20$ today, WVMJ


----------



## Deezil (Mar 12, 2013)

Sell 'em fast 

http://money.cnn.com/2013/03/12/news/companies/twinkies-buyer/


----------



## phineascoates (Mar 12, 2013)

dietz_james said:


> I have one last box if twinkies, is there any way to make them into a "twinkie wine"?



I am confused about what kind of wine is this? What are the essence of twinkie wine and how does it affect to the person? Sorry for my ignorance, I want to have some clarification that regard in this wine and will you please give me some information about this matter?


----------



## dietz_james (Mar 13, 2013)

It was basically that I had a bunch of twinkies, saw a Simpson's episode where the twinkies turned to alcohol, and thought it would be fun to try and even more fun to tell others I tried making it. My logic was twinkies have sugar and sugar makes alcohol. That was all the thought put into it.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do it. It would be the most awesome wine ever. 

I'm just wondering how you're going to take a hydrometer reading. 
Lol


----------



## jswordy (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing about Twinkie wine, it will never spoil! 

Twinkies will be back in production by December. The brand is in process of being bought up.


----------

